# Slide In v. Pop-Up Campers



## Silver Panner

So I'm looking at both and I wanted to get some input as to which one is better all around for camping and hunting. The wife and I are both fed up with tents and were thinking of getting some type of small camper. We would only use it a few times a year camping up north so were not looking to drop major money on one. I would probably take it to hunt camp too since our cabin sucks so bad I've been sleeping in the truck instead. 

Originally I thought I would like to get a slide in (I don't want the slide in with the pop up top.) I figured the hard side would be better at holding the heat in during cold nights. I also thought the hard side would help to keep the dampness out when its raining or snowing. After looking around on-line, I see there are very few deals on the slide in style. 

Now there are tons of deals on the pull behind pop-up style. Are these worth it or would I be kicking myself the first time I used it? They do appear to have a little more living space which would be nice but they appear to be barley one step better then a tent as far as comfort and warmth and might be a bigger hassle then a tent. I'm also not sure I would want to deal with setting it up at camp. I love the idea of driving down with the slide in, parking the truck and being more or less done with it.

Wondering if anyone has used both and what they thought of them.

Thanks

SP


----------



## kroppe

I can only speak to the travel trailer (camper) experience. If I were making the decision you are considering, I would go with a travel trailer (hard side camper). Travel trailers are more weather resistant (warm and dry), and are less labor intensive to set up and take down. You may need to look at your vehicle's towing capability when comparing trailer models. 

Good luck and let us know if you have more questions.


----------



## buckrat

I love my pop-up. I attach my canoe to the top of my pop-up and load the quad in the truck bed and I'm ready for whatever. Some of the best times ever.


----------



## RiverRanger

Let just start by saying if you have the money go get yourself the travel trailer it's probably going to be worth it. Now my wife and I just bought a six year old used pop up with a slide out and a push out, and I will be the first to say it's more than a step up from a tent. Now the coldest weather we will be in will be the last spring and early fall weather, but the camper has a heater and it seems good enough to me but everyone is different. It does have plenty of storage inside and out, the only down side to me is no toilet but that can be fixed. The other thing to is towing, it has to be much better on gas mileage towing a pop up than a travel trailer. Also the set up, you will be surprised how easy it is once you have the routine down pat, for me cranking that thing up is my hardest part and that is because of the air conditioning compressor, but then again I'm a light weight; cranking it down is real easy. I don't see how a pop up can let you down, as long as you get what you want.


----------



## brushbuster

After working on all of them as a professional certified technition i vote for the hard shell camper. I do have a slide in pop up and i love it though. I have slept in it in feb, and never got cold. i like how lite it is. it is a hassle to jack it up and set it up and then if idont remove it while camping then i have to drive around with it. but i got it for 200 bucks and have never had to put a dime into it.
Pop ups with cables are the worst. They do break and quite often. Hard shells cost more to tow but they are quite nice for setting up. If your buying used make sure you check out all applicances especially the convertor. Buy your self a cheap volto meter with a digital read out and make sure you have over 13 volts at the battery leads when plugged in to shore power. Check out your fridge and look for yellow dust or the smell of Ammonia. IF you have either of these its junk and they cost over 1200 bucks to have them replaced. Lastly look for water stains. If you have any then it leaks. Once that insulation gets wet it stays wet and you will have rotted wood.
Good luck to you


----------



## Silver Panner

RiverRanger said:


> Let just start by saying if you have the money go get yourself the travel trailer it's probably going to be worth it.QUOTE]
> 
> Unless a smaller model shows up online, I think the pull behind travel trailer is out. I have the room to store it but I really dont want a medium to large trailer in the back yard all year.


----------



## Silver Panner

brushbuster said:


> but i got it for 200 bucks and have never had to put a dime into it.


$200!?! Thats the kinda deal I'm looking for!


----------



## brushbuster

Silver Panner said:


> $200!?! Thats the kinda deal I'm looking for!


 I got lucky. Right place at the right time. She's all loaded up on the truck and ready to head to Yellowstone tommorrow. My wife says it's the best 200 bucks we ever spent. I spent the last two weeks going over all the appliances, washing it, summerizing it, charging batteries, rigging up a portable shower and loading it. We're ready for takeoff.


----------



## Shoeman

I've had them all (5'ers, motor homes, trailers, truck campers) My truck camper was pretty cool, but it was very heavy (2000+ pounds). Taking it to remote areas was a challenge with limbs, ruts and height clearance.

I did have a small 12' tow-behind hard-side that worked very well for hunting. If you don't want to look at them 12 months out of the year, storage is relatively cheap. I paid 20 a month. 

Pop-ups are a pain, but tow nice. Make sure to check the canvas on the "bargains". If you can find a hard-side Apache pop-up, those are awesome.


----------



## J-Lee

I will echo what Shoeman says, I have a hardside Lance truck camper, it is heavy. My gas mileage hauling it with a 2500 diesel is 12-13 mph, I would probably get better mileage hauling a 5th. When camped, you either have to off load, or pack camp up anytime you drive anywhere.


----------



## Shoeman

That's one of the reasons we abandoned the motor home. Trailers are nice, but you can't tow a boat. We've had the 5'er since 05 and it fit the bill for the longer trips being able to double tow, but for just a weekend it get's expensive. The truck camper was the ticket for the "boys" with limitations and the cost of fuel. Like J-Lee mentioned, I also used a diesel and averaged 11 to 13 mpg's. Worries like plucking the air unit off with a low canopy made me sell it, not to mention it only slept 2-3 max (and even then you had to screen your partners....lol) Most of the time it was me and the dog. Hard to justify the cost with the additional fuel and possibly paying campground fees. 

I tried seasonal sites for the hunting months, but I like to bounce around. (and many of them are available at a 100 bucks a month) 

Maybe a small trailer is the answer, but I haven't found it yet.
That being said, last year sucked. It got cold in November and never let up. I paid 75 bucks a month at Putman Lake and never went back until I moved it in April.

Too many factors weigh into what you want to obtain.

For a weekend or three you may come out better getting a room. if there's an area you frequent, think about getting monthly rate at a local campground.


----------



## Burksee

To help you decide on what you want it may be an idea to rent first, try several applications and then go with what works best for you. That way your not stuck from the get go on what you think may work. I know several people that sold their motorhomes, trailers and pop ups only to go and rent one when they do get a chance to go. No overhead that way; no insurance, no up keep and no storage issues.


----------



## kroppe

Lots of good input here. 

Renting first is a great recommendation, and we did this before we bought our travel trailer. 

I like the comparison Shoeman did on the various types of RVs. My take on motor homes is that they are totally cool, but personally I don't want another vehicle to maintain, or pay someone to maintain (brakes, oil change, etc.).

We are likely putting our 31' travel trailer up for sale. Mixed feelings, but it's the right thing for us now. Kids are teenagers now and not as into it as they used to be. I can see a smaller trailer in the future for us, but that might be down the road. The balance of relatively low maintenance and comfort (warm, dry, shower, kitchen) of a trailer is IMHO the best total package. Nothing like waking up to pancakes and bacon in the morning, either preceeded or followed by a hot shower in the camper!


----------



## Silver Panner

Yeah, I think we'll probably rent one this summer unless some great deal comes along. I thought I found a slide in but after getting some more pic's it had a ton of water damage. Just gonna keep my eyes pealed and keep my feelers out there until something comes along.


----------



## Putman Lake Campground

Silver Panner said:


> Yeah, I think we'll probably rent one this summer unless some great deal comes along. I thought I found a slide in but after getting some more pic's it had a ton of water damage. Just gonna keep my eyes pealed and keep my feelers out there until something comes along.



I'd strongly recommend a hard side or a bunk house. If you have a pop up you'll enjoy the upgrade, and after just a few set up's and take downs it's a breeze and only takes about 15 minutes and you're limited to a canoe or 12ft boat on top. A bunk house is cost effective, aero dynamic, it's weight is acceptable, and roomy. As far as spring and fall heat retention a pop up is fine as long as you keep the curtains closed in the sleeping area both by day and night. 

Watching folks set up and tear down pop up's this past weekend was a bit humorous. It's obvious that they rarely use it. 

I've done the pop up thing, the 5er thing, the truck camper thing, and the hard side. My favorites are the hard side and the truck camper. Truck camper for short excursions where you want to tow the toys and hard side for longer excurisions without toys. For an extended stay, I'd recommend the 5th wheel, but for weekend junts it's a costly pain in the kazoo to double tow and fuel stops.

It's hard to beat a small tag a long for the average camping trip. and you can still carry a canoe or 12ft boat on top of your tow rig (regardless of what it is).

For bigger boats/toys it's hard to beat a slide in, but it takes a HD truck or compromised space so you'll still need a tent for the kids, but it allows you to tow what ever you want for toys (with in reason) safely.

Slide in's are no longer budget minded. Beware of older models and rotted wood behind the walls. Only a couple manufacturer's use treated lumber to build them, and they are expensive and heavy.


----------



## cjric

I've camped my whole life in popups. I have an 83 Jayco 8 ft box right now. I camp w/ my wife and 3 kids. Lift system has always performed flawlessly. It weighs 780 lbs empty so it tows like it's not even there.
That being said, here is why I like them.
Cooler in summer that TT,
Better towing mpg(I get 16 towing mine w/ my grand Cherokee)
No condensation problems
Cheaper to maintain
Brighter inside
Easier to carry bikes, canoe, etc
Can fit into tighter places.
Sets up in just a few minutes.


----------



## brushbuster

Heres my bargain. The wife and i slept in this in yellowstone last week 20 degrees at night. no problems. We got the setting up process down to a science. We took showers in a pop up blind. I rigged up a rv pump and garden hose with a shower nozle on it. I put my mr buddy heater in the blind.We just heated a large pot of water and took hot showers every day. Worked like a charm.


----------



## Freestone

Here's a pic of my '77 Apache Ramada. We really like it. It's a real well built camper.

Here's a pic with the extended tongue and utility box.


----------



## inland44

Im also in the market for a hard side, we have rented and barrowed for the last few years and it is a huge upgrade from a tent even a 10 person cabin tent for 2 people and a dog. 

I have really liked the pop ups towablity, and the MPG that comes with it. I have an F-150 and with a 10 foot pop up there is no significant drop off in MPG. the smaller pop ups are nice if you want to get off the beaten track and set up off a two-track or a rustic campground. 

One thing that has really peaked my interest is the number of smaller (usually older 18-24 foot) hard sides that are showing up on CL ect. prices are not much more than a newer pop up and usually have a few more comforts. The older ones are pretty heavy however.

The one thing I dont have much experince with is the 5th wheel set up. There are TONS of 5ths on Craigslist at what I would consider KILLER prices. The added space over the toung is a plus. 

Are there other advantages in regard to towablity, ect? and what might be the drawbacks? Ive always been concerned with having to have the hitch mounted in the bed. Does this render the bed of the truck basicly usless for other things?


----------



## Shoeman

I have a Reese 5'er hitch that is removable. Pull 4 pins and the only thing left in the bed is 2 rails.

I do believe a 5er tows easier and won't sway. Something about all the weight right over the axle. Taking it off the truck is also quicker. Drop the jacks, pull the hitch pin and drive out.


----------

